# Überprüfen der Hardware



## Manunaut (17. Februar 2019)

*Überprüfen der Hardware*

Heyy,
ich wollte einmal fragen ob das, was hier steht, auch stimmt!
Denn ich möchte das erste mal einen PC selber bauen und falls etwas  schief gehen sollte, dass es dann nicht alles umsonst ist. Außerdem  möchte ich ihn aufrüsten können. Deswegen in einer Preisspanne von 400€ -  500€. Gibts hierbei noch Verbesserungsvorschläge bzw. ist das  kompletter Schwachsinn oder passt das so?
https://www.hardwaredealz.com/bester-gaming-pc-fuer-unter-500-euro-gamer-pc-bis-500-euro/
Ich bitte um hilfe, denn ich möchte auch, dass ich nichts falsch mache.
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2019)

also, für DEN Preis ist der sehr gut. Natürlich könntest du ein wenig mehr ausgeben und hättest dann ne CPU, die deutlich länger durchhält, zB nen Ryzen 1600X oder 2600 / 2600X


----------



## Manunaut (17. Februar 2019)

Okay, dankeschön. Allerdings hätte ich noch eine Frage: Da ich mich mit AMD nie beschäftigt habe, habe ich keine Ahnung welche Grafikkarte von Nvidia mit dieser mithalten kann. Eine 1050? Oder besser? Ich selber habe einen Laptop mit einem i5 und einer 950M. Ist die Grafikkarte dann besser als die 950M? Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Okay, dankeschön. Allerdings hätte ich noch eine Frage: Da ich mich mit AMD nie beschäftigt habe, habe ich keine Ahnung welche Grafikkarte von Nvidia mit dieser mithalten kann. Eine 1050? Oder besser? Ich selber habe einen Laptop mit einem i5 und einer 950M. Ist die Grafikkarte dann besser als die 950M? Vielen Dank im vorraus!


Die RX 570 kannst du in etwa mit einer GTX 970 vergleichen.

Das heißt: Die RX 570 ist VIEL stärker als eine GTX 950m. Sie ist sogar ca35% schneller als eine GTX 1050 Ti, erst eine GTX 1060 wäre schneller als die RX 570, so ca 15% schneller.


----------



## Manunaut (17. Februar 2019)

Okay, dankeschön! Aber mich wunderts, dass die zwei Grafikkarte einen Unterschied von 100€ haben. Woran liegt das? Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob es egal ist, wenn ich ein anderes Gehäuse nehme.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Okay, dankeschön! Aber mich wunderts, dass die zwei Grafikkarte einen Unterschied von 100€ haben. Woran liegt das?


  die RX 570 kostete lange Zeit mindestens 190€, die RX 580 und GTX 1060 mindestens 250€. Aber die Karten sind alle im Preis gefallen, die RX 570 und 580 besonders stark, auch da von "oben" etwas nachrückte, zB gab es die GTX 1070 teils schon für 270€. Die GXT 1050 Ti hingegen blieb stabil, da es eh nix lohnenswertes um die 150€ gab - außer halt inzwischen durch die RX570, die ja kaum mehr teurer ist. Aber vermutlich hofft Nvidia, dass "Laien" dann denken, die 1050 Ti sei bestimmt nicht schlechter, oder dass die Tests von damals, als die rauskam, lesen - denn lange Zeit war die 1050 Ti für ca 150€ absolut ihr Geld wert.



> Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob es egal ist, wenn ich ein anderes Gehäuse nehme.


 ja, Du musst nur aufpassen, ob das Gehäuse nicht zu "Kurz" ist, also für Grafikkarten genug Platz hat, und ob mind 1 Lüfter dabei ist, und ob das Mainboard passt. Wenn es ein µATX-Board ist, geht ein µATX- oder ATX-Gehäuse.. Wenn es ATX hat, muss das Gehäuse auch ATX haben. Und falls du es brauchst: 2x USB 3.0-Ports


----------



## Manunaut (17. Februar 2019)

Wäre es für dich okay, wenn ich dir ein Gehäuse schicken könnte und du mir sagen könntest ob das passt? Ich probiers natürlich selber, nur um sicher zu gehen!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Wäre es für dich okay, wenn ich dir ein Gehäuse schicken könnte und du mir sagen könntest ob das passt? Ich probiers natürlich selber, nur um sicher zu gehen!


klar, schick einfach mal einen Link


----------



## Manunaut (18. Februar 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> klar, schick einfach mal einen Link


Okay, Dankeschön, mach ich dann!


----------



## Manunaut (18. Februar 2019)

Was ich noch fragen wollte: Mach ich mit AMD irgendetwas falsch? Ich hatte mit AMD noch nie etwas zu tun und ich weiß nicht, ob sich dann die 1060 einfach mehr rentiert. Mach ich irgendetwas falsch mit AMD? Bzw gibt große Unterschiede zu Nvidia? Danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Was ich noch fragen wollte: Mach ich mit AMD irgendetwas falsch? Ich hatte mit AMD noch nie etwas zu tun und ich weiß nicht, ob sich dann die 1060 einfach mehr rentiert. Mach ich irgendetwas falsch mit AMD? Bzw gibt große Unterschiede zu Nvidia? Danke im vorraus


AMD-Grafikkarten verbrauchen bei gleicher Leistung etwas mehr Strom, was aber an sich nur eine Rolle spielt, wenn du wirklich jeden Tag stundenlang spielst. Ansonsten ist eine GTX 1060 halt etwa 15% schneller als eine RX 570. Und eine RX 580 ist etwa genauso schnell wie eine GTX 1060. Wichtig bei der 1060: es gibt eine günstigere Version mit nur 3GB RAM - die ist nicht zu empfehlen. Die RX 570 gibt es mit 4 oder 8GB, die RX 580 nur mit 8GB. Falls du eine RX 570 mit 8GB raussuchst, dann schau mal, ob nicht eine RX580 kaum teurer wäre und sich eher lohnt.

In ein paar Tagen soll übrigens die GTX 1160 rauskommen. Die wird vermutlich stärker als eine GTX 1060 sein, aber auch teurer - es KANN sein, dass die Preise dann etwas fallen, aber ich glaube es eher nicht. Vlt. willst du aber trotzdem abwarten?


----------



## Manunaut (18. Februar 2019)

Ich denke es. Mit was hast du bessere Erfahrungen gemacht: mit AMD oder Nvidia? Und was würdest du mir ans Herz legen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Ich denke es. Mit was hast du bessere Erfahrungen gemacht: mit AMD oder Nvidia? Und was würdest du mir ans Herz legen


 Ich selber habe bei den letzten 4 Grafikkarten AMD gehabt, weil die beim gleichen Preis mehr Leistung boten als Nvidia. Wenn ich aktuelle mehr als eine VTX 1060 wollte, dann würde ich Nvidia nehmen, aber in dem Preisbereich um die 150-250€ ganz klar AMD.

Dass ab und an mal ein Modell Probleme macht, oder die Treiber einen Fehler haben, das passiert bei AMD und Nvidia gleichermaßen, da ist keiner klar "besser" oder "schlechter".


----------



## Manunaut (18. Februar 2019)

Also kann ich das System einfach so übernehmen? Dürfte ich mich bei weiteren Fragen nochmal an dich wenden?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Also kann ich das System einfach so übernehmen? Dürfte ich mich bei weiteren Fragen nochmal an dich wenden?


 Einfach hier reinschreiben, ich bin immer wieder mal im Forum


----------



## Manunaut (19. Februar 2019)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Manunaut (20. Februar 2019)

Hi ich bin's nochmal 
Ich hab mich entschlossen vielleicht doch etwas mehr Geld für den PC auszugeben. Wenn du auf die oben genannte Website gehst, kannst du auswählen, wie teuer der PC sein soll (300€-2000€). Welcher davon wird denn aktuelle Spiele flüssig laufen lassen. Sowas wie das neue Apex Legends zum anspielen, oder Ark, etc. (Ich hoffe du weißt was ich mein). Trotzdem würde ich ungern mehr als 800€ ausgeben. Würde der 600€-700€ PC auch reichen? Oder willst DU mir Mal was zusammenstellen, mir ist's völlig egal! Dankeschön


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Hi ich bin's nochmal
> Ich hab mich entschlossen vielleicht doch etwas mehr Geld für den PC auszugeben. Wenn du auf die oben genannte Website gehst, kannst du auswählen, wie teuer der PC sein soll (300€-2000€). Welcher davon wird denn aktuelle Spiele flüssig laufen lassen. Sowas wie das neue Apex Legends zum anspielen, oder Ark, etc. (Ich hoffe du weißt was ich mein). Trotzdem würde ich ungern mehr als 800€ ausgeben. Würde der 600€-700€ PC auch reichen? Oder willst DU mir Mal was zusammenstellen, mir ist's völlig egal! Dankeschön



Bei wie viel Euro wärst du denn aktuell? Du kannst ja einfach eine stärkere Grafikkarte wählen, da wäre eine GTX 1070 dann die nächstbessere, wenn du bisher eine RX 580 im Sinn hattest. Die 1070 gibt es NOCH für teils unter 300€, die wird aber ausverkauft und könnte bald wieder teurer werden. und wenn dann immer noch Budget über ist, nimmst du als CPU einen Ryzen 5 2600 oer 2600X.


----------



## Manunaut (20. Februar 2019)

https://www.hardwaredealz.com/bester-gaming-pc-fuer-unter-700-euro-gamer-pc-bis-700-euro/
Dieser PC schwebt mir Grad so im Sinn? Ist bei dem alles okay? Ist jz soweit ich weiß n 2600 drinnen


----------



## Manunaut (20. Februar 2019)

Und: Der 700€ PC ist aber schon etwas schneller als der 500€ PC oder? Mehr RAM, besserer Prozessor, bessere Grafikkarte, etc. Wie viel schneller denkst du ist das System jetzt?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Und: Der 700€ PC ist aber schon etwas schneller als der 500€ PC oder? Mehr RAM, besserer Prozessor, bessere Grafikkarte, etc. Wie viel schneller denkst du ist das System jetzt?



schwer zu sagen - die Grafikkarte wäe nur 15% schneller als die RX 570, die CPU je nach Spiel gleichschnell, kann aber auch 20-30% schneller sein - viel relevanter ist aber, dass der 2600 und mehr RAM halt deutlich sicherer für die "Langlebigkeit" des PCs sind.


----------



## Manunaut (21. Februar 2019)

Und ist die 1070 wesentlich schneller als die 580? Bzw kann ich einfach diesen PC übernehmen? Wie gesagt Brauch ich einfach erst einmal einen PC für Spiele z. B: Ark, overwatch, Pubg, Fortnite etc. Aufrüsten will ich eh irgendwann einmal! Ich rede von diesem hier: https://www.hardwaredealz.com/bester-gaming-pc-fuer-unter-700-euro-gamer-pc-bis-700-euro/


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Und ist die 1070 wesentlich schneller als die 580? Bzw kann ich einfach diesen PC übernehmen? Wie gesagt Brauch ich einfach erst einmal einen PC für Spiele z. B: Ark, overwatch, Pubg, Fortnite etc. Aufrüsten will ich eh irgendwann einmal! Ich rede von diesem hier: https://www.hardwaredealz.com/bester-gaming-pc-fuer-unter-700-euro-gamer-pc-bis-700-euro/



Die GTX 1070 ist ungefähr 20-30% schneller je nach Game, aber sie kostet dann halt auch 70-100€ mehr. D.h. der Aufpreis ist ok, aber es "muss" nicht sein, vor allem für die genannten Games wäre die 1070 nicht nötig.


----------



## Manunaut (21. Februar 2019)

Wäre es dann vielleicht schlau, statt der 580 die 570 zu nehmen und dafür halt den ryzen 7 1700? Oder statt nem ryzen 5 2600 den obengenannten *und* die 580?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Wäre es dann vielleicht schlau, statt der 580 die 570 zu nehmen und dafür halt den ryzen 7 1700? Oder statt nem ryzen 5 2600 den obengenannten *und* die 580?


  Nein, 580 und der Ryzen 2600 wäre besser. Das Mehr an Kernen vom Ryzen 7 bringt Dir für einige Jahre erstmal nichts, der Ryzen 5 hat ja bereits 6 kerne und 12 Threads, dafür aber einen höheren Takt UND die modernere Bauart, das ist wichtiger.


----------



## Manunaut (21. Februar 2019)

Okay, das wusste ich nicht, danke!


----------



## Manunaut (21. Februar 2019)

Als kann ich das System genauso Übernehmen? Denkst du es wird kommende spiele auch gut laufen lassen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Als kann ich das System genauso Übernehmen? Denkst du es wird kommende spiele auch gut laufen lassen?


 ja, der PC reicht für modernste Games auf hohen Details in Full-HD locker aus. Und wenn irgendwann mal die dann neuen Games selbst bei "mittleren" Details mucken, kaufst du halt eine neue Grafikkarte. Das wird vlt. in 2-3 Jahren der Fall sein, wobei man das immer schwer schätzen kann.

Auf keinen Fall aber darfst Du dich an den "maximalen" Details messen, denn die KANN ein Entwickler so gestalten, dass es erst mit ner 800€-Grafikkarte gut läuft   aber "hohe" Details und bei vielen Games ohne Angeber-Modus auch maximale Details reicht der PC.

Du könntest vt aber überlegen, ob der Aufpreis auf eine SSD mit 480 bis 512 GB sich lohnt. Je mehr Platz, desto mehr Games passen da drauf. Die laufen dann zwar nicht schneller, aber bei den meisten sind dann die Ladezeiten deutlich schneller als wenn du sie auf die Festplatte installierst. Du kannst dann ja schauen, bei welchen Games es Sinn macht, oder erstmal alles da installieren, so lange Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## Manunaut (21. Februar 2019)

Dann bedanke ich mich mal! Du hast mir wieder sehr weitergeholfen! Vielleicht Brauch ich noch deine Hilfe wegen des Gehäuses, aber Mal schauen


----------



## Manunaut (21. Februar 2019)

So, ich hab ne Frage: Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Netzteil, des ich haben werde? Weil ein Kumpel von mir hatte zu kurze Kabel für ein zu langes Gehäuse.
Das ist das Netzteil: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07JJH9XLP/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21

Ich hab mich auch für ein anderes Gehäuse entschieden: https://www.amazon.de/KOLINK-Observ...SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=klonik+observatory
Denkst du das reicht, oder ist das zu kurz?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> So, ich hab ne Frage: Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Netzteil, des ich haben werde? Weil ein Kumpel von mir hatte zu kurze Kabel für ein zu langes Gehäuse.
> Das ist das Netzteil: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07JJH9XLP/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ll1&tag=harddeal-21
> 
> Ich hab mich auch für ein anderes Gehäuse entschieden: https://www.amazon.de/KOLINK-Observ...SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=klonik+observatory
> Denkst du das reicht, oder ist das zu kurz?


Das Gehäuse ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu groß    da kann es dann wirklich evlt. passieren, dass man die Kabel "unschön" verlegen muss, weil es weite Wege sind. 

Worum geht es Dir denn beim Gehäuse? Soll das in etwa so aussehen? Sind RGB-Lüfter wichtig?

Ich hab Dir mal Gehäuse im Midi-Format (größer braucht man echt nicht) rausgesucht, die mind 28cm Platz für ne Grafikkarte haben. Länger alös 28cm sind nur wenige Modelle, und viele der Gehäuse bieten eh 30cm oder mehr. Außerdem haben alle die Gehäuse auch nen Montageplatz für SSD und 2x USB3.0. => https://geizhals.de/?cat=gehatx&xf=13784_RGB~2634_280~4211_2~550_4+-+Midi-Tower~984_2


----------



## Manunaut (21. Februar 2019)

Passt das Gehäuse dann? https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-tg4-rgb-a1932824.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e

Eine Frage noch: Wenn ich auf den Link tippe, kommen ja verschiedene Gehäuse. Bei diesem Gehäuse (https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-tg4-rgb-a1932824.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e
) hier sind die Lüfter in verschiedenen Farben gleich angeben als sozusagen sind diese Farben 'vermischt'. Aber z. B. Bei dem https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-masterbox-lite-5-rgb-schwarz-mcw-l5s3-kgnn-02- a1682888.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e sind die Lüfter bloß einfarbig. Heißt das, dass diese nur in der eingestellten Farbe nur leuchten können oder 'vermischem' sich diese auch? Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Passt das Gehäuse dann? https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-tg4-rgb-a1932824.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e
> 
> Eine Frage noch: Wenn ich auf den Link tippe, kommen ja verschiedene Gehäuse. Bei diesem Gehäuse (https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-tg4-rgb-a1932824.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e
> ) hier sind die Lüfter in verschiedenen Farben gleich angeben als sozusagen sind diese Farben 'vermischt'. Aber z. B. Bei dem https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-masterbox-lite-5-rgb-schwarz-mcw-l5s3-kgnn-02- a1682888.html?hloc=at&hloc=de&v=e sind die Lüfter bloß einfarbig. Heißt das, dass diese nur in der eingestellten Farbe nur leuchten können oder 'vermischem' sich diese auch? Danke!



Bei dem Gehäuse, das "RGB" heißt bzw. wo dabei steht, dass es RGB-Lüfter hat,, kann man die Farben einstellen - aber ich weiß nicht, ob man dafür je nach dem, welches Gehäuse man nimmt, vielleicht ein passendes Mainboard oder ein Zusatzteil braucht oder ob man das mit Hilfe des Gehäuses einstellen kann.

Bei dem von Sharkoon ist eine Steuerung für die RGB-Lüfterfarben dabei. Der andere Link geht nicht.


----------



## Manunaut (22. Februar 2019)

Das mit dem Link tut mir leid! Hier hast du ihn nochmal: https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-m...cw-l5s3-kgnn-02-a1682888.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Aber nochmal um auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen: Passt dieses Gehäuse dann besser? https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-tg4-rgb-a1932824.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Und noch eine Frage: Die GPU ist Ja von PowerColor: Kennt man diese Marke, wie MSI, oder ist das dann mehr so No Name?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Das mit dem Link tut mir leid! Hier hast du ihn nochmal: https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-m...cw-l5s3-kgnn-02-a1682888.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


 Die Lüfter sind bei den Farben einstellbar, aber du braucht ein kompatibles Mainboard mit RGB-Header oder einen RGB-Controller.



> Aber nochmal um auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen: Passt dieses Gehäuse dann besser? https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-tg4-rgb-a1932824.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


 ja, und bei DEM Gehäuse ist wohl eine LED-Steuerung schon eingebaut.



> Und noch eine Frage: Die GPU ist Ja von PowerColor: Kennt man diese Marke, wie MSI, oder ist das dann mehr so No Name?


 PowerColor gibt es schon viele Jahre, die sind auch gut. MSI ist halt die größere Firma, auch bekannt für Mainboards, Laptops, PCs usw.


----------



## Manunaut (22. Februar 2019)

Okay, hört sich doch gut an! Vielen Dank!
Weißt du ob beim Ryzen Prozessor WLP beigelegt ist? Ich hab auch schon gelesen dass diese schon auf dem Lüfter drauf sein soll?
PS: Vielen Dank für deine Zeit und deine vielen Antworten, habe dich echt zugespammt '^^
LG


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Okay, hört sich doch gut an! Vielen Dank!
> Weißt du ob beim Ryzen Prozessor WLP beigelegt ist? Ich hab auch schon gelesen dass diese schon auf dem Lüfter drauf sein soll?
> PS: Vielen Dank für deine Zeit und deine vielen Antworten, habe dich echt zugespammt '^^
> LG



Bei dem Lüfter ist wohl eine Schicht mit "Knetmasse"-artiger Paste auf, meistens ist eine Folie drauf, die man vor der Montage abmachen muss. ODER es ist eine kleine Packung mit Paste dabei. Ganz ohne Paste ist die CPU aber auf keinen Fall, wenn du die Version mit beigelegtem Lüftr nimmt.


ps: kein Thema


----------



## Manunaut (22. Februar 2019)

Okay, sehr gut!
Soll ich mir lieber trotzdem noch eine im Laden kaufen, oder reicht das?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Okay, sehr gut!
> Soll ich mir lieber trotzdem noch eine im Laden kaufen, oder reicht das?


 mitgelieferte reicht


----------



## Manunaut (25. Februar 2019)

Gut, danke


----------



## Manunaut (27. Februar 2019)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden GPUs? Es interessiert mich, weil ich sehe keine wirklichen Unterschiede, außer im Boosttakt.
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...n-V2-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1173132.html

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...evil-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167702.html


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden GPUs? Es interessiert mich, weil ich sehe keine wirklichen Unterschiede, außer im Boosttakt.
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...n-V2-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1173132.html
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...evil-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167702.html



Die V2 ist wohl die neuere und KÖNNTE den etwas besseren Kühler haben. Muss aber nicht sein, es kommt auch vor, dass das Vorhaben misslingt und der neuere Kühler schlechter ist. Aber alles dann nur in einem ganz kleinen Rahmen, die Karten werden sich kaum unterscheiden.


----------



## Manunaut (27. Februar 2019)

Gibt es dann einen Grund, warum diese 20€ weniger kostet?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Gibt es dann einen Grund, warum diese 20€ weniger kostet?


 Produktionskosten, schwankende Einkaufspreise, zu viel / zu wenig Nachfrage, Preise der Konkurrenzshops...


----------



## Manunaut (27. Februar 2019)

Achso, aber im Grunde die selben oder? Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Achso, aber im Grunde die selben oder? Danke!


 nicht zu 100%. Die eine hat einen anderen Kühler, aber FAST identisch wie der alte, und dann hast du halt noch verschiedene Taktraten, wobei das je nach Wert nicht zu merken ist. Bei den beiden Modellen sind es 2,3% Unterschied - wenn die eine Karte 60 FPS schafft, schafft die andere mit dem höheren Takt also vlt. 61 FPS oder evlt. "sogar" 62 FPS.


----------



## Manunaut (28. Februar 2019)

Dann passts! Danke! Welche ist die, die die 62 FPS  hat?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Dann passts! Danke! Welche ist die, die die 62 FPS  hat?


 die mit dem höheren Boosttakt, musst du bei den technischen Daten nachsehen


----------



## Manunaut (28. Februar 2019)

Reichen eigentlich dann die 2 Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder? Natürlich werde ich dann mal diese erneuern und aufstocken, aber fürs erste sollten die doch reichen, oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Reichen eigentlich dann die 2 Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder? Natürlich werde ich dann mal diese erneuern und aufstocken, aber fürs erste sollten die doch reichen, oder nicht?


es reicht sogar einer, der hinten die Luft rausbläst. Vorne kann man dann einen zum Luft reinsaugen platzieren, der bedenkenlos auch langsam laufen darf.


----------



## Manunaut (28. Februar 2019)

Achso! Bei dem Gehäuse das ich mir jetzt ausgesucht habe ist nur einer hinten dabei, ich hatte schon Sorge dass dieser nicht reicht! Doch wenn du das sagst, rüste ich den dann nach, wenn ich merke, dass die Temperaturen zu warm sind! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Achso! Bei dem Gehäuse das ich mir jetzt ausgesucht habe ist nur einer hinten dabei, ich hatte schon Sorge dass dieser nicht reicht! Doch wenn du das sagst, rüste ich den dann nach, wenn ich merke, dass die Temperaturen zu warm sind! Vielen Dank!


 Wenn du eh alles bestellst, dann order Dir doch einen Lüfter für vorne mit dazu. Je nach dem, welches Gehäuse du nimmst, einen mit 120 oder 140 mm, und dann eben einen "langsamen" mit am besten maximal 1000 U/Min.


----------



## Manunaut (1. März 2019)

Vorraussichtlich die letze Frage 
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...G-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167761.html
Ich würde jetzt die nehmen. Boosttakt ist fast identisch, ist die auch okay? Nochmals danke für die vielen Antworten, volle 3 Seiten hast du hier mit mir geschrieben


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Vorraussichtlich die letze Frage
> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...G-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1167761.html
> Ich würde jetzt die nehmen. Boosttakt ist fast identisch, ist die auch okay? Nochmals danke für die vielen Antworten, volle 3 Seiten hast du hier mit mir geschrieben



Hast du jetzt schon zugeschlagen? War die letzten Tage kaum zu Hause.


----------



## Manunaut (16. März 2019)

Steht! Doch natürlich ist ein Problem aufgetreten! Bei der Grafikkarte sind soweit ich weiß die HDMI Slots beschädigt. Sobald ich das HDMI Kabel einwenig bewege ist das Bild weg! Jetzt muss ich sie wahrscheinlich wieder zurückschicken...
Weißt du, wielange ich dafür Zeit habe? Sie ist jetzt schon drinnen, was soll ich jetzt tun? Wie lange hab ich Zeit? Weißt du das? Ich hab auf Mindfactory bestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Steht! Doch natürlich ist ein Problem aufgetreten! Bei der Grafikkarte sind soweit ich weiß die HDMI Slots beschädigt. Sobald ich das HDMI Kabel einwenig bewege ist das Bild weg! Jetzt muss ich sie wahrscheinlich wieder zurückschicken...
> Weißt du, wielange ich dafür Zeit habe? Sie ist jetzt schon drinnen, was soll ich jetzt tun? Wie lange hab ich Zeit? Weißt du das? Ich hab auf Mindfactory bestellt.


 Liegt es denn ganz sicher nicht am Kabel? Dass beide Ports defekt sind, ist an sich gar nicht möglich. Steckte das Kabel denn richtig drin? Macht es keinen Unterschied, wenn du das Ende, das im Monitor steckt, für die Karte verwendest?

Bei einem Defekt hast du an sich sogar 2 Jahre - und ohne Abgabe eines Grundes hast du 2 Wochen, da könnte es aber ggf. Probleme geben, wenn die Karte und die Packung gebrauchsspuren haben


----------



## Manunaut (19. März 2019)

Oh gott! Die zwei Wochen sind schon um! Kann ich es noch ohne Probleme wieder zurücksenden? Packung ist unversehrt (soweit ich weiß) und es sollte alles dabei sein!

Ich habe zwei verschiedene Kabel verwendet, doch das ändert nichts. Sobald ich leicht an das Kabel komme, verschwindet das sofort und es dauert bis ich wieder die richtige Position gefunden habe! Aber ich probiere einfach mal das, was du gesagt hast, danke!


----------



## Manunaut (19. März 2019)

Okay, ich habs jetzt probiert, funktioniert zwar jetzt besser, aber sobald ichs halt etwas berühre, bzw  etwas dran "rüttle" verschwindet das Bild. Ich bin jetzt zwar kein Profi, aber das sieht nicht Normal aus. Wenn du willst kann ich dir mal ein Video mailen bzw über Google Drive hinterlassen. Dann siehst du was ich meine. Nur mal so um sicher zu gehen: Kann das an der inneren Verkabelung liegen?


----------



## MichaelG (19. März 2019)

Mit Gewalt reingewürgt hast Du die Karte beim Einbau aber nicht oder?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Okay, ich habs jetzt probiert, funktioniert zwar jetzt besser, aber sobald ichs halt etwas berühre, bzw  etwas dran "rüttle" verschwindet das Bild. Ich bin jetzt zwar kein Profi, aber das sieht nicht Normal aus. Wenn du willst kann ich dir mal ein Video mailen bzw über Google Drive hinterlassen. Dann siehst du was ich meine. Nur mal so um sicher zu gehen: Kann das an der inneren Verkabelung liegen?


 Wenn die Karte nicht ganz richtig drinsteckt, wäre es denkbar. Ich vermute aber eher, dass es am Kabel liegt und es vielleicht einen Micrometer zu dünnes Material hat, so dass es - WENN man rüttelt (was man ja an sich eh nie macht) - kurz den Kontakt verliert.


----------



## Manunaut (19. März 2019)

Im Grunde hast du Recht! Aber es nervt, sobald ich den PC zurück an den Schreibtisch schiebe, das die Verbindung abbricht bzw sobald ich etwas Kabel Management betreiben will, das Kabel in der perfekten Position sein muss


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du Recht! Aber es nervt, sobald ich den PC zurück an den Schreibtisch schiebe, das die Verbindung abbricht bzw sobald ich etwas Kabel Management betreiben will, das Kabel in der perfekten Position sein muss


 Hast du denn mal ein anderes Kabel probiert? 

bzw. teste doch mal, ob es auch so ist, wenn du den Anschluss vom Mainboard benutzt - falls die CPU eine interne Grafikeinheit hat. Da läuft dann zwar nur die CPU-Grafik, aber dann weißt Du, ob es am Anschluss der Karte liegt oder nicht.


----------



## Manunaut (21. März 2019)

Kabel hab ich gewechselt, wurde zwar besser, aber nicht perfekt. Grafikeinheit habe ich leider nicht :/


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2019)

Manunaut schrieb:


> Kabel hab ich gewechselt, wurde zwar besser, aber nicht perfekt. Grafikeinheit habe ich leider nicht :/


 Also, ich würde sagen, dass da nichts falsch ist. Manchmal ist einfach nur die Metallblende 1mm zu weit "außen", so dass der Stecker nicht GANZ innen drin sitzt. Du kannst Dir aber vlt mal ein DisplayPort-Kabel besorgen, wenn Dein Monitor das auch hat. Das sitzt idr fester, meines hat sogar einen kleinen Knopf, den man drücken muss, damit es wieder abgeht - vlt ist das bei DP immer so?


----------

